# Chirp or down image??



## Givey1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

So I am trying to decide which FF to get within my price range of $250.00. If you had to choose or based on your experience would you rather have chirp capability or down image capability? I wont be fishing over about 75’ deep and that would be on a rare occasion.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Scott F (Mar 15, 2018)

CHIRP just provides better separation of objects at deeper depths. I'd rather have 2D images than down image every time. Does the unit you are looking at have both 2D and down imaging?


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

Scott F said:


> CHIRP just provides better separation of objects at deeper depths. I'd rather have 2D images than down image every time. Does the unit you are looking at have both 2D and down imaging?




I am looking at the Lowrance® Hook2 5X SplitShot Sonar/GPS Combo which has sonar and down image but no CHIRP. I assume sonar is 2D?


----------



## Scott F (Mar 15, 2018)

Down imaging, side imaging and 2D are all different versions of sonar. The Hook 2 does have both 2D and down imaging. for $229, it should be just fine.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

Scott F said:


> Down imaging, side imaging and 2D are all different versions of sonar. The Hook 2 does have both 2D and down imaging. for $229, it should be just fine.




Thanks for the feedback


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 15, 2018)

My current FF has down imaging and I seldom use it. If I understand correctly, CHIRP is enhanced sonar. Based on my fishing style, I would go with CHIRP. I fish primarily in deep water and am most interested in finding where fish are hanging in the water column. I don't spend much time along banks or in shallower water. YMMV.

BTW, I've mentioned in other threads that I find the map function much more useful than I originally thought. The DI or sonar shows what is happening under the boat. It is incredibly useful to see changing bottom contours all around you.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 15, 2018)

The unit that Givey is looking at has GPS but does not have maps. Maps are the important feature. Relating your current position to landmarks and depth changes to help you find offshore structures. It’s the biggest feature you give up on lower cost units.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 16, 2018)

Scott F said:


> The unit that Givey is looking at has GPS but does not have maps. Maps are the important feature. Relating your current position to landmarks and depth changes to help you find offshore structures. It’s the biggest feature you give up on lower cost units.



If I jump up $100 I can get a unit with a built in Navionics chip. Does that mean it has the Navionics maps installed and I don’t have to buy the maps on an SD card later or does it mean that it will work with Navionics maps after I go buy them?

Thanks


----------



## Scott F (Mar 16, 2018)

You did not say which model comes with the Navioncs chip for another $100 so I can’t tell for sure what you are getting. Probably, it comes with the maps. The question is, are the lakes you fish included on the map chip? Even the best map chips do not include every lake. There is a way to find out what lakes are on the chip, but you have to find out exactly which chip comes with the unit.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 16, 2018)

Scott F said:


> You did not say which model comes with the Navioncs chip for another $100 so I can’t tell for sure what you are getting. Probably, it comes with the maps. The question is, are the lakes you fish included on the map chip? Even the best map chips do not include every lake. There is a way to find out what lakes are on the chip, but you have to find out exactly which chip comes with the unit.




Sorry
It is the Lowrance® Hook2 5 SplitShot™ Sonar/GPS Combo with Navionics+. The Navionics app has my lake so I figured the map files would have it as well but that may be a bad assumption.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 16, 2018)

That’s got everything you need. The $100 upgrade for the mapping is well worth it. Much, much better than just GPS.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 16, 2018)

You can go to the Navionics website and click on the ChartViewer tab. Scroll around and zoom in on one of your lakes. It might give you a good idea of the product.

When I purchased my Helix 7 the Navionics micro card was part of the package deal. It came with the FF. I had to "install" it, which fortunately for me only involved putting the little card in the little slot. Haha.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 16, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> You can go to the Navionics website and click on the ChartViewer tab. Scroll around and zoom in on one of your lakes. It might give you a good idea of the product.
> 
> When I purchased my Helix 7 the Navionics micro card was part of the package deal. It came with the FF. I had to "install" it, which fortunately for me only involved putting the little card in the little slot. Haha.



The reality is there are only 3 lakes that I fish where it might be useful. I could use the app on my phone for that and maybe just try and up my budget to a sonar/DI/SI unit with no maps just GPS. There are so many options on the market that a decision is not coming easy.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 17, 2018)

I know exactly what you mean. And, the technology/features are constantly changing. When I was shopping for mine, I found it difficult to even understand the terminology. I think the key for selecting features will really depend on your style of fishing.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 19, 2018)

Givey1982 said:


> So I am trying to decide which FF to get within my price range of $250.00. If you had to choose or based on your experience would you rather have chirp capability or down image capability? I wont be fishing over about 75’ deep and that would be on a rare occasion.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback



Make sure and take a look at the Garmin Striker series. I’m looking at getting the striker plus 7sv It has the ability to draw and save your own hd lakemaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 20, 2018)

muskiemike12 said:


> Givey1982 said:
> 
> 
> > So I am trying to decide which FF to get within my price range of $250.00. If you had to choose or based on your experience would you rather have chirp capability or down image capability? I wont be fishing over about 75’ deep and that would be on a rare occasion.
> ...



Thanks. I might stretch my budget some but the Garmin is twice what I was wanting to spend. From what I see It is $100.00 over the Lowrance. Not saying it is not worth it but just too far off for me.


----------



## moloch16 (Mar 20, 2018)

For your original question: down imaging is better than chirp if you have to choose. Down imaging shows a superior image, you can spot individual fish, trees, brush piles, rocks, etc. With traditional sonar all (chirp or not) of that looks like a blob, so you have to fish it to figure out what you're seeing.

You can download free maps for Lowrance products at https://www.genesismaps.com/ and they are SUPERIOR to the maps you spend $100. Goto that sight and see if your lakes have a map available for download. After finding these community generated maps I'll never spend money on a map chip again. You might need to call Lowrance customer support to get an answer on Hook2 support for these maps as the website is lacking details.

I'd say if the Hook2 doesn't support the C-Map Genesis maps, don't get it. Spend a little more money to get one with free downloadable map support.

I know you don't want to hear this, but I went the route of "buy cheap" and after learning a lot about fish finders, I realized that was a mistake. The unit you really would be happy with is the Lowrance Elite-5 TI, but it's expensive. However, it's a buy once fish finder, versus buying a Hook2, realizing all it's limitations, and then buying the unit you really needed later on.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 20, 2018)

I use sonar routinely over down imaging. I am able to identify individual fish marks suspended in the water column. For bottom details, Down Imaging is superior, IMO. 

I am sorry to say we may have a difference of option about C-Maps. I find it to be incomplete and inaccurate for the lakes I frequent. Maybe they are more accurate in other areas. It looks like some of the sonar mapping was done during the drought when lakes were at extreme draw down. I don't know this for certain, only suspect that is the case based on what I'm seeing. Anyway, it might be a regional thing, but I would take a hard look at this product before making a decision.


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 21, 2018)

Well I blew my budget and went with the Lowrance Hook2 7 with TripleShot. No maps because it will plot and I have maps (Navonics) on my phone for now. I think I will like it just fine. It is a huge upgrade from what I have now and maybe with a larger screen and color options I can actually see it. 

Thanks to everyone for your feedback


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 21, 2018)

Givey1982 said:


> Well I blew my budget and went with the Lowrance Hook2 7 with TripleShot. No maps because it will plot and I have maps (Navonics) on my phone for now. I think I will like it just fine. It is a huge upgrade from what I have now and maybe with a larger screen and color options I can actually see it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your feedback



Nice move. I have been looking at those units for about a month now. The only thing holding me back is the fact I’m scared to death of the huge transducer. Just thinking about all the ways I could damage it makes my skin itch. Right around the pocket with the Wallet area for some reason. The whole package is a definite upgrade from the original hook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Givey1982 (Mar 21, 2018)

I will have to watch that for sure.

I was going to get it through cabela’s But they stopping giving their military discount for online sales. I got mine from the Lowrance factory outlet site. $399 not tax or shipping.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice. Congrats & enjoy.


----------

